# Introducing: GTGR 6th Generation of Pure Liquid Gold "Diesel"



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

HI everyone,

May I please introduce to you my new fabulous baby boy: GTGR 6th Generation of Pure Liquid Gold "Diesel"

Naturally he emptied all the toy out of his basket and jumped inside and posed just for Easter.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Ohhh my goodness, he is adorable. Perfect fit for his Easter basket! LOL!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations!

Diesel is beautiful, sooooo adorable. 

Great picture, love it.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Congratulations, he is adorable  Happy Easter.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

What a beautiful pup! Congratulations and Happy Easter Diesel.


----------



## shepherdpal (Oct 8, 2013)

He is soo cute! What a perfect Easter basket. Congratulations.


----------



## No Regrets (Feb 24, 2014)

Kodiac-Bear said:


> HI everyone,
> 
> May I please introduce to you my new fabulous baby boy: GTGR 6th Generation of Pure Liquid Gold "Diesel"
> 
> Naturally he emptied all the toy out of his basket and jumped inside and posed just for Easter.


Congratulations on getting your handsome boy. He is adorable, what a great picture! Happy Easter!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Congratulations, such a handsome boy! Welcome cute guy! Looking forward to watching you grow


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations he is a real sweetie!


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

*Gotcha day Photos*

I took a bunch of pictures of Diesel yesterday while he was getting to see his new surroundings, below are a couple of shots I liked

He's adjusted better than I could have ever imagined, played in the yard for a few hours, came in and looked around the house. 

Then believe it or not he walked over to his cage went in and slept for almost an hour....I was amazed. that repeated again later in the day, when he's tired he is immediately going to his cage. Now I know that won't be everytime, but come-on first DAY!!  on his own .

Last night was very easy, I slept by his cage on the floor, so he could see me, he woke up once at 3:30am, I took him to get a drink, went out for potty and I didn't here from him again until 7:30am. PINCH ME!!!

Photo's below are; Just looking around in the yard

Meeting my Fur-less sister

And Flying loose for the first time.


----------



## No Regrets (Feb 24, 2014)

Those are some great photos, especially the one meeting his fur-less sister. Very precious! I'm happy to hear that he is adjusting so well.

I hope that we can be as lucky as you when we bring our new little boy home in a couple of weeks!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Awwww! He's the sweetest doll baby!


----------



## shepherdpal (Oct 8, 2013)

so cute!!! I love the flying ears!!! He is a big boy

Pippin has been here two weeks and two days and has settled in his crate since the beginning so maybe Diesel will continue to do so. Last night Pippin went from 9 pm- 6:00 am without having asking to go out.


I know you too will have a wonderful first week, the first of many


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

So happy for you! Enjoy your week off from work to be with Diesel. It sounds like you are both in love with one another.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 14, 2013)

*Diesel*

Love the name. Perfect pup! Would you share the name of your breeder? Looking for a perfect pup! Thanks , Carol. Wisconsin..


----------



## kath00 (Dec 3, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Happy Easter to you and Diesel and keep the pictures coming! We are bringing Jasper home this Sunday! Absolutely cannot wait! Katherine


----------



## b10mac (Mar 23, 2012)

Congratulations!!! He's very cute


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Keep the puppy pictures coming. He's adorable.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

AMAZING! Congrats.


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

*Fun first week*

Diesel and I had a fun first week getting him to know his surroundings, checking new things, he finally settled into a pretty good routine.

Doing really good with housebreaking, knows where the door is and lets us know when he has to go out. Working with him on some food training, will not take any food out of my hand or off the floor at all, unless I say OK. I know thats still going to take more time, but he is getting it, for now.

Will sit on second or third command.

Starting on leash training this weekend, should be interesting (he don't like it at all).

Only real challenge so far is keeping him out of the flower gardens, he keeps diving into the shasta daisy's and just thinks thats a blast.

Pics: He found my last boys water can x2
Sacked out after playing
typical retriever, I think he has settled-in


----------



## shepherdpal (Oct 8, 2013)

Ahh he is adorable 
It is great that he leaves food alone until you tell him ok 
Pippin inhales food and treats


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

shepherdpal said:


> Ahh he is adorable
> It is great that he leaves food alone until you tell him ok
> Pippin inhales food and treats


I'm using "leave-it" techniques with him and this part he caught onto really really fast, I close my hand and he stops dead, sits and waits for permission, he's not perfect with it, but very good for 9 weeks old.

you should try-it while Pippin is young, also helps him understand that food grabing and inhaling isn't needed, he will get his share with patients. HWIW.


----------



## kath00 (Dec 3, 2013)

Congratulations. We are in Los Angeles finally and are picking up Jasper on Sunday. We cannot wait. Our puppies will grow up together. Hope you join the February birthday group on this forum.

Katherine 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Kodiac-Bear said:


> Diesel and I had a fun first week getting him to know his surroundings, checking new things, he finally settled into a pretty good routine.
> 
> Doing really good with housebreaking, knows where the door is and lets us know when he has to go out. Working with him on some food training, will not take any food out of my hand or off the floor at all, unless I say OK. I know thats still going to take more time, but he is getting it, for now.
> 
> ...


It's amazing where they just flop down when they need to sleep! Looks like Diesel knows he's home for good.  Glad to hear you had such a wonderful week with him. I bet it was hard leaving him today to go back to work.


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

abradshaw71 said:


> It's amazing where they just flop down when they need to sleep! Looks like Diesel knows he's home for good.  Glad to hear you had such a wonderful week with him. I bet it was hard leaving him today to go back to work.


Yes it was, but he did good :no: with his fur-less sisters here with him all day. I had to laugh when I returned home, they were "thank god" :bowl: your home, he's a terror. Me thinks I need to train my daughters more than Diesel


----------



## kath00 (Dec 3, 2013)

Yaay!! Sounds like Diesel has had a very busy week! Congrats to him for being such a good boy. 

Jasper has been home for exactly 24 hours and he is still finding his way around without feeling 100% comfortable, it seems. But his first night went well.

Question for you, is Diesel "leaking" any urine when he sits and plays? It's not as if he is really excited or riled up, but I see little wet spots on the carpet where he was sitting a few seconds before.

He still definitely needs potty training too and we averted 2 accidents today so far, but I was taking him out every 30 minutes and if I didn't, he probably would have squatted inside even with the back door open.

Forgot what puppies are like! LOL.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Kodiac-Bear said:


> Yes it was, but he did good :no: with his fur-less sisters here with him all day. I had to laugh when I returned home, they were "thank god" :bowl: your home, he's a terror. Me thinks I need to train my daughters more than Diesel


That is too funny!  Puppies take so much work but it's always well worth it.


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

*Diesel says hello!*

Diesel says "Sorry for not giving daddy any time to post" 

It's been a really busy week, trying to get a good routine going with me going back to work and then getting Diesel adjusted to the hours, Diesel is sleeping most nights. Tuesday night a family market across from our house caught fire and smoked us out of the house for most of the night, I was really concerned for my roof as the ash and smoke was going right over our house, luckly it was also raining. It's a shame the store burned, not many mom and pop run stores left, unforntunatly the store was completely lost. Diesel was a wreck with the smell of the smoke and never settled in, so we had a very long night. 

Anyway Diesel is doing pretty good for 9 1/2 weeks, house training is going better than I could expect, no accidents in 3 days, biting well it's what it is, but getting better. Diesel is still not liking the leash but again he's 9 1/2 weeks, work in progress as they say. 

Here some picture of Diesel from today;

Greeting me with a growl at the door (very funny stuff)
Wind in my face 
King of the deck
Lookin for trouble on the futon


----------



## kath00 (Dec 3, 2013)

Wow, he is sooo cute! So wait, you got him before we got our dog but he is younger than Jasper? WOW! A week sure makes a huge difference. We have only had Jasper for 4 days but he is 10 1/2 weeks old. He is not biting much and is basically potty trained. He got better very quickly after he came home so I think it's an age thing. Even a few days seems to make a huge difference.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Kodiac-Bear said:


> Diesel says "Sorry for not giving daddy any time to post"
> 
> It's been a really busy week, trying to get a good routine going with me going back to work and then getting Diesel adjusted to the hours, Diesel is sleeping most nights. Tuesday night a family market across from our house caught fire and smoked us out of the house for most of the night, I was really concerned for my roof as the ash and smoke was going right over our house, luckly it was also raining. It's a shame the store burned, not many mom and pop run stores left, unforntunatly the store was completely lost. Diesel was a wreck with the smell of the smoke and never settled in, so we had a very long night.
> 
> ...


I think Diesel is going to have lots of personality! Look at the expressions on his face already? 

Sorry to hear about the market fire. It's always sad to lose a business like that, but glad your house is okay. My neighbor's house caught on fire about seven years ago and I had the same thoughts running through my head as I watched the firefighters. Luckily, everyone was safe and his house was saved from total destruction.


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

*huff and puff*

Hi everyone sorry for not being around much, this little fur ball has been keeping me on the run. The breeder warned me that he was a full ball of energy and he is, I'm whipped!!

Diesel is really starting to grow, not sure of his weight, but in the picture below the floor tiles are 13 inches so it give some prespective of his size. He eats like a horse!!! 3-4 cups a day and is alway looking for more. Having a fenced 1/2 acre to run, he is always moving, so I'm not seing any weight gain.

Couple of small issues, he loves to pull up the sod, which I just have to find something to distract him with, so far he doesn't like any outdoor toys. I told him today I was going to burn his AKC papers if he doesn't play with his tennis ball, he just looked at me funny, grabbed some sod and took off on a zoomy!!

Other issue is he's changed his potty habits to having to go out at 2:30-3:00 am every night, but he is letting me know he has to go, not pooping in his cage. so I guess that something <<YAWN!!>>

Anyhow here is a few picture of the Diesel:

Loaded and ready to explode into a zoomy
Playing with my sister (water bottles are his fav toy)
Out cold


----------



## No Regrets (Feb 24, 2014)

Wow, Diesel sure has grown. It amazes me how fast they grow….even my new little pup has grown in just the seven days that we have had him. Diesel sure is handsome!

Your story about him pulling up the sod reminds me of my Indi. I had just removed a huge jungle gym in my back yard that sat in the middle of a sand play area. I removed the sand, added fresh dirt and laid down a bunch of sod. I went into the house to answer the phone and while in there, Indi decided to pull up the fresh sod and pull it to our side door….Retrieving at it's best. Just had to laugh!!!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Please tell Diesel to stop growing!  Still adorable as ever.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Diesel is sooooooo darn cute. 

Enjoying the great pictures and his adventures. 
I'm sorry, but reading about him taking off with the sod and a zoomy was funny, I could picture it in my mind.


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Diesel is sooooooo darn cute.
> 
> Enjoying the great pictures and his adventures.
> I'm sorry, but reading about him taking off with the sod and a zoomy was funny, I could picture it in my mind.


He is funny, just a fun loving little devil. I can't believe the amount of character this little guy has. I don't get anything else done, because were just having too much fun


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

*I knew he was smart but...*

I never expected at this age for him to do this....


----------



## kath00 (Dec 3, 2013)

Aaaaaw Diesel is so cute!  Congrats on teaching him to write already. So impressive. We are still working on the basics. Sit, stay, come and potty training!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Somehow I have missed this thread. Diesel is absolutely adorable!!!! Funny and smart too!! He is growing so very fast.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Ummm....excuse me:wavey::wavey::wavey:

Josie and I are going through Diesel withdrawals. Please add pictures.


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

kath00 said:


> Aaaaaw Diesel is so cute!  Congrats on teaching him to write already. So impressive. We are still working on the basics. Sit, stay, come and potty training!


I couldn't resist posting that letter from his fur-less sister. She had to leave for work before we made it home. So that letter is basically telling us he had a good day.


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

*Hot day cool floor tiles*

So Monday it was 88 degrees here, Diesel being born during the winter, has never really been in the heat, so the cool floor tiles was his retreat.

Went Tuesday for his first round of vacinations and he weighed in at 18.7 pounds, I think 50% of it is coat, this little guys hasn't shed barely anything. when I give him a bath there's this wittle thing under all that, but once I blow dry him he looks like a Q-Tip.

Walking is getting better. but he's still crossing in front of me making us almost trip each other, not sure how to fix that yet but we will. During our walk this evening we came across a 1/2 eaten hamburger, I told him leave it twice and he just walked away, I really love that 


Here some pics of him trying to stay cool:


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

*Diesel at 3 months*

Hi everyone sorry we've been gone so long, but with it being nice outside and plenty of gardens to play in and walks to take, Diesel and I have been pretty wiped out. This last weekend DZ turned three months old, the breeder told me had was going to have tons of energy, but I've figured out how to wipe him out, 2-3 mile walks almost every night and plenty of running in the yard. Boy did he like helping me open the veggie garden, every place I dug, he had to make sure it was deep enough.

We finally start STAR classes this coming Monday I can't wait to take him.

Here are a few pictures:
I was petting him and his butt fell through the steps, my wife caught the pics on her phone.


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

A couple more pictures:

I wuv da rain
Power nap before our walk tonight
Dad, put the camera away you woke me up (yes black carpet)!!!


----------



## shepherdpal (Oct 8, 2013)

Great pics. Diesel is getting so big. Pippin starts STAR class next week too


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Great pics!! Lol at the butt falling through the steps!!


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

shepherdpal said:


> Great pics. Diesel is getting so big. Pippin starts STAR class next week too


That's great to hear!! I'm really looking forward to taking him to classes. Of the three GR I've had this boy catches on much quicker, walks are already almost loose lead. 
I hope Pippin and you both enjoy the classes together!! :wavey:

This is what I recieved when I was trying to do some planting on Saturday.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

I've been missing Diesel. I somehow missed the last couple of posts of pictures!  He is getting so big. 

Josie and I are heading to Platte River on June 13. We'll be there for four days camping with my parents and my aunt and uncle. I can't wait. We both need an adventure to the great outdoors.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

The rain photo. I die


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

*Busy busy busy*

Hello everyone.

Been some busy times and haven't had a lot of extra, with garden plantings, opening our pond and pool then training classes and evening walks with Diesel, I've been too pooped to participant. 

Diesel is growing like a weed, an absolute smart and active little fellow, which means trouble is always a brewing, so 2-3 mile walks almost every night are a must. He walks like a dream, I can change speeds and conditions and he keeps that shoulder right in align with my hip/leg, I love it. 

:doh:Next task is "stay out of the flowers", get out of the flower pot, no don't eat the potting soil and give me back that plant"....:uhoh: 

Hope everyone is enjoying spring so far!!

Tom


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

He is growing big. What a handsome boy.


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

*I forgot to add pictures*

Here are a few shots taken yesterday.

"I don't baweev a word you just said" 
Playing with his soccer ball
"put dat away and play wiff me"
His other favorite thing playing with sticks (his back is getting nice color)
Lord Roundbottom, surveying his fiefdom


----------



## shepherdpal (Oct 8, 2013)

Sounds like you and Diesel are having a blast! How did you get him to walk so well? Pippin does good once we get going, but for the first 10 minutes he is excited and pulls, especially when he knows we are headed to the park! I have to keep stopping and waiting for him to focus on me; we take a few steps and then repeat.


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

shepherdpal said:


> Sounds like you and Diesel are having a blast! How did you get him to walk so well? Pippin does good once we get going, but for the first 10 minutes he is excited and pulls, especially when he knows we are headed to the park! I have to keep stopping and waiting for him to focus on me; we take a few steps and then repeat.


I just worked him, when he extends out ahead and the leash loses it's slack I tell him "slow" and when he falls back (usually distractions), I just say "comeup" (kind of slurd). When we started walking he would get a little treat for those actions, then he only recieved a treat when he walked 50-60 paces well, and now it's only at street block ends or if he acts well around distractions, like other dogs and kids playing. 

For junk, gum, candy and pine cones etc, I tell him "leave it", for kids Harley's, loud cars, people walking I say "forget-it". (this is still a work in progress, but better every single night). I'm also incorporating "sit" "stay" and "ok" as a release.


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

*Diesel at 4 1/2 months*

Hi everyone,

Stopping by to let everyone know how Diesel's been doing, we've been busy outside playing most evenings, taking nice long walks and working on our training. Two weeks left of our AKC S.T.A.R. puppy classes, then were planning to move right into working on our CGC. I/we have learned so much taking the puppy class.

Diesel is growing like a weed, he has already past 40 pounds and it seems everyday when I get home from work, he's grown and inch. lost all of his front shark teeth and is teething like crazy, bully sticks are our friends!!!

Anyway, he are a couple of pictures of the growing monster taken about a week ago. 

Coming back on a retrieve (like an airplane)
Helping fold the pool cover (yeah right).
Saying hello to da momma
playing in the yard 
Not even an ice cube could keep me awake after a 4 mile walk...zzzzz..


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Oh Lord Roundbottom, you are SO cute!!!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Handsome boy!! Glad I happened to see your thread. Go Tigers!!!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Diesel has grown so much! Thanks for the pictures. I've been missing him.


----------



## shepherdpal (Oct 8, 2013)

Diesel looks great! Our boys are growing so fast!


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

*Hello from Diesel*

Diesel says Hello,

We have been very busy lately with getting our daughters moved back into university, flood recovery (at work), getting power and internet back at home, training classes and our nightly walks. Diesel's been doing well, he has settled down some since my daughters left, no more hand bittey games allowed. He was missing our youngest alot, she spent alot of time with him, now she is gone till x-mas. 

He is now free roaming (cage open) the house at night and during the day when at work, he has been exceptional so far, I even baited him by leave some cheesy bread on the table, never touched it, after 4 hours alone.

Most of these pics are from his 6 month birthday; (except STAR)

S.T.A.R medal pic
Laughing at daddy for wanting me to sit in that basket again
OK fine, is that good enough!
Favorite pass time, chewing sticks
Daughter and DZ playing with a blade of grass
3 days after they left for university (grumpy face)
Waiting at the door, Hi POPS!!!


----------



## shepherdpal (Oct 8, 2013)

He looks so grown up and happy and full of himself


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

shepherdpal said:


> He looks so grown up and happy and full of himself


He is a happy go lucky, full of energy pup. 

I'm just plain tickled with him, he makes me laugh all the time.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a super cute boy  Love the pictures. Thanks for the update.

Oh, and go Tigers!!!!


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

dborgers said:


> What a super cute boy  Love the pictures. Thanks for the update.
> 
> Oh, and go Tigers!!!!


Thanks, :wavey:

I'm going to tomorrow game, can't wait.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Kodiac-Bear said:


> Thanks, :wavey:
> 
> I'm going to tomorrow game, can't wait.


If you turn your head towards Nashville you'll hear me cheering them on! LOL

Have fun!! Looks like our boys are getting back in the swing of things and hitting the ball a lot. This is good!!

- Former Fraserite Danny


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

*Daddy's little helper-again*

So there I was, minding my own business, replacing the igniter in the stove and along came this little "fella" to help me out with the repairs.

After cleaning my glasses, he came back and helped again...life with a 6 month GR


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Wow! Diesel has grown so much and is becoming such a handsome guy.  I love how our goldens want to know what we are doing all the time, especially if it means being on the floor at their level. So curious. Looks like Diesel found the right forever home and you found the right pup. Enjoy every minute, although it looks like you are. 

Allison and Josie


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

*Seven Months Already*

I can't believe it's already been seven months.

Hey DEEZEE!!

Guess who's seven months old

you!!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Such a cutie!!! I can't believe he is 7 months already!!!


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

*Few more pictures*

Didn't get in till late tonight from our walk, we made about 25 pints of grape jelly today after work 
But I took these earlier in the afternoon. Hard to get a side shot of the velcro man, I try to slip away and he runs right to me :uhoh:

And no Diesel didn't get any jelly


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

I love his face! Pure golden in those eyes.  And, I want to scratch his big, fluffy ears, too.


----------



## shepherdpal (Oct 8, 2013)

Gorgeous boy and such a happy contented expression!


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

abradshaw71 said:


> I love his face! Pure golden in those eyes.  And, I want to scratch his big, fluffy ears, too.


Everyone in classes keeps telling, "you know you should get them trimmed", I say not till I have to, it's kind of like a kids first hair cut. :no:

I love watching him run with those floppy things


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

*Diesel at 8 months, already*

Hi everyone,

Been one busy late summer/fall for us; with camping trips, court duty and visiting my daughters at college (two different), during marching band season. We've been very busy!!

Going this weekend for our final camping trip of the year, going to be a little cold, but thats what campfires are for. Diesel is doing really well, we had to skip the training courses this time due to me not being able to take him, I plan on picking back up shortly after xmas season.

below are a few pictures I took today, we had some really nice late day sunshine, just loves the cool air.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

What a beaut!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Diesel has become such a beautiful boy.

He sounds like a really wonderful boy too.
Great reading how much you're enjoying and having fun with him.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Bet Diesel's enjoying the fall weather. Have fun!!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Diesel is just gorgeous. Were you able to go camping at Platte River? Never made it back up there this fall.


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

Just a little update on Diesel and a few pictures.

Xmas season out of the way and we returned from South Carolina after visiting my daughter and seeing our first Grandchild, pretty much settled into the "gray months". Diesel really loves the snow, I have a hard time with him on recall when it's snowy and cold, he just can't get enough of it.

Seem like when I have a chance to play with him outside it's already dark so no outdoor pictures, maybe this weekend. 

Anyway here are some pics from xmas and a few from the other night, I can't believe-it but Diesel is almost 11 months old already.


----------



## shepherdpal (Oct 8, 2013)

Diesel looks so handsome and grown up. He has such a happy expression, like he is really loving life!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Almost a year? How did that happen?  It just goes by way too fast, doesn't it? I haven't been on here much. Too busy with a new job, but when I saw your post come up I just had to take a look!


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

abradshaw71 said:


> Almost a year? How did that happen?  It just goes by way too fast, doesn't it? I haven't been on here much. Too busy with a new job, but when I saw your post come up I just had to take a look!


Hi Allison,

No unfortunately most of my late summer vacations were cut, my lab took a major hit in the flooding during August, so I had to cancel.

Tom


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

*couple of pics*

Hi all,

I put just a few pictures here from today, most of them are in the "Golden Retriever Pictures" thread, but we had a snow day today 16 inches total, most of my yard is well over 20 inches with the drifts. Here are a couple. The best ones are in the other thread.

enjoy! Tom


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

*Hard to believe*

It's hard to believe but Diesel's 1 year birthday is today. :bowl:

This is what the Diesel thinks of that idea!


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

*Diesel through the year*

I put together some pictures of DeeZee through this last year, I hope you enjoy them.

Were planning a little celebration for him in the afternoon, one of his furless sisters will be here with him, so we should have some fun


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday Diesel!!! You are such a handsome boy!! Love all the pics and I hope you had a great day!!!


----------



## shepherdpal (Oct 8, 2013)

Happy Birthday Diesel! You went from an adorable puppy to a handsome big boy! The time went by so fast!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy First Birthday Diesel!
You were an adorable little guy and have grown into a very handsome golden boy. 

Have fun celebrating your special day!


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

*Birthday Pictures*

Here are some pictures from this evening, he busy with his peanut butter stuffed bone now.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday sweet Diesel, wishing you many happy and healthy years with your loving family.
Those are great pictures, love to see a golden smile.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Just to notice how price of diesel went down last couple months but price of the 6th Generation of Pure Liquid Gold "Diesel" sure is going up with every new day you have him. I just love his name.


----------



## Tripp43 (Oct 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday Diesel you handsome boy. :wavey:
Diesel is one beautiful Golden, just love that thick coat. Enjoy your day big boy.


----------



## Moose15 (Feb 12, 2015)

He is such a handsome boy! 

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Just to notice how price of diesel went down last couple months but price of the 6th Generation of Pure Liquid Gold "Diesel" sure is going up with every new day you have him. I just love his name.


Yes Diesel at this house has become priceless! :--big_grin:
Thank you for the well wishes Buddy's Mom


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Kodiac-Bear said:


> I put together some pictures of DeeZee through this last year, I hope you enjoy them.
> 
> Were planning a little celebration for him in the afternoon, one of his furless sisters will be here with him, so we should have some fun


What a gorgeous silky bear! Happy Birthday Diesel!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm still relatively new here, but really enjoyed seeing how your beautiful boy matured into such a handsome one year old! Happy belated birthday Diesel!


----------

